# denver, CO - casper, WY



## iixila (Sep 25, 2011)

ah, the grammatical atrocities.










this was a fun night. haha.


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 25, 2011)

somebody travelin with a longboard?.....if so, nice.....walkin's for chumps


----------

